# I think i should add more acei



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

The reason i think should add more is because most of the aggression in my tank seems to be just between the acei fighting among themselves. since they usually swim at the top, they never really get bothered by any other fish. Assuming i can find some of similar size, should i add 2 or 3 more?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

They may be bickering over females. Are there fish with established territories on the bottom of the tank that are keeping the Acei at the top? If that's the case, then restructuring your rockwork will help to break up those territories and give everyone a fair shot. Aside from that, you want to overcrowd your tank anyways, to prevent anyone from really having enough time to establish a territory. If we're going by the stocking list in your signature, I would add a couple more Kennyi. Try to go with 1 male and 3 females. The male Kennyi are yellow, while the females are blue, so they're pretty easy to sex. The other fish are a bit less simple. If you notice any Acei that are specifically aggressive you could take them back to the store and try to swap them out. 

One last thing; when adding fish, into an established Mbuna tank, it's best to add more than one fish at a time. Just adding a single fish can make him a single vulnerable target. Adding more than one fish spreads out the aggression until they settle in.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I have redone the rock work several times since i purchased the acei, but i just googled it and acei do have a tendency to swim in the top half of the tank unlike most africans. I actually dont care for kenyii, im only keeping the one i have because i originally had what i thought was 1m 3f then as time went on it became 2m 2f, so i returned the 2 males. Over the course of a few months, the larger more dominant female became a males so i recently returned her and i dont have a reason to return the female i have so shes staying for now. So if i can find acei of similar size, how many do you think i should add?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Acei's are in the top runnings for the most peaceful mbuna's around; though like all other mbuna's they do have their own personalities and can behave in ways counter to that which the majority of their species behave. My acei's didn't exhibit any aggressive behavior until the hit their max size (6"), but I had nine of them and they were among more aggressive mbuna species.

Quantity-wise you could easily double your acei population. However a group that size would require a larger tank (some may say that acei's belong in larger tanks, 75gal+).



OhYesItsMe said:


> ...Over the course of a few months, the larger more dominant female became a male...


How certain are you that she was a she at all and not an sub-adult (or sub-dominant) male? Was she properly vented or did she produce fry in the past to confirm her female identity? Has she since spawned with any other acei (with the other female producing the fry thus confirming 'her' current male gender?).


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh im sorry if i confused u about the female becoming a male thing that was the kenyii, im sorry that has nothing to do with this at all.

I dont want to so many fish that they suffer in a 55, I have 700 gph in Hob filters (aquaclear 110 and an elite hush 55) i could always make it 2 110s later on. I could always remove the kenyii and 1 or both johanni later on too. Do you really think i should add 2 or 3 more acei.

Unfortunately there were no 75 gallon tanks on craigslist for a reasonable price or close by. My 55 gallon was 150 for the tank (which was made in 1975 and i had to re-seal it) and the stand+ lights. If there was a 75 gallon deal i would have pounced on it. Because of my bad experience with my old 55, when i do decide to upgrade the tank to a 75 (which won't be for a while) i will get it new.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

A 55 does limit you some when it comes to stocking. You seem intent on getting more Acei, so I would personally try and go for a group of 2 males and 6 females if you can, and then do maybe one or two more types of smaller peaceful Mbuna in the same 1m/3f ratio. With enough females to go around, it should lessen the amount of aggression in the tank. But I wouldn't exceed 12 fish (16 at the very most), but then you'll be pushing it and have to be on top of your water changes and watching closely for any signs of bullying or wounded fish.


----------

